# favorite breed?? why?? and what kind of horse do you have??



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

mine would have to be the Quarter Horse. They are soo sturdy and compact. perfect for the western riding i do.  my horse now is a Quarab, [QH x Arabian]. He has that look of a QH and the hardiness, but has the 'lets go' energy type thing of a Arabian. But he is completely bombproof and an amazing trail horse. 

i could go on forever talking about my boy.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't really say i have a favorite breed. I've been exposed to WB, TB, QH, paints, ponys of all sorts, but there are many more breeds i've never met so i can't say which is my favorite.

I currently own an appaloosa. She's my girlie even if she's crazy and wild at times. She's just being her and i have to adapt to her.


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

My favorite breed would have to be a tb they are high spirited fast and furious (obviously im a speed freak) :twisted: I LOVE them My horse I have right now is a off the track tb who I show in jumping.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think my favorite breed would have to be the Hanoverian.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I adore Canadians.

I own a Canadian and a Foundation Quarter Horse. I own a Canadian simply because they are beautiful horses and a quarter horse because he simply the best minded horse I have ever had.

I can work on him then leave him for a few days and then get back on and continue on where I left off. I love this horse.


----------



## ZiSquared (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a small TB right now, but I'd really love a German Riding Pony. They are just like warmbloods, but without the imposing size. I happen to enjoy being a bit closer to the ground, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My favorite breed, and one that I will always have is the American Saddlebred.

Here is my love, Pixie.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

my favorite breeds are friesians, gypsy vanners and paints. I own a Breeding stock paint and love him to death


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

wooowww i love your saddlebred! hes so beautiful! :shock: . my favorite horse was a old retired grand prix jumper. he was amazing! i rode him in my lessions for a very long time and we jsut bonded but the barn i rode at was sold and so was all the horses so i never saw him again. and of course i was heart broken but ive recovered and am now rideing a tb x welsh and i love him 2 death


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its hard to say what my favourite breed is but i absolutely love tbs and wbs. i also like paints, lippizaners and freisians. i currently have a tb, a wb (trakehner) and a standardbred.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ahhh i have so many!! but im biased because i love mustangs because of my baby


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Just occurred to me that I didn't explain why I liked Hanoverians. Well, I pretty much like all warmbloods, but Hanoverians are just so pretty.

I unfortunately have two tbs, not that I don't love my babies. I've just never really liked the breed. I think my horses are fabulous, but I wasn't looking for tb when I got them.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I like horses mostly based upon their personalities. My favirote breed though is tb's. I love them. They just all have such unique personalities, they can be very talented. While they do tend to be hot, I like a little challange, and I am always being challenged with whatever tb I ride. 
I actually don't have a tb right now though. I sold my tb last year and bought a quarter horse.  I sold her because I am away in college and I wanted a good beginner horse for my sister. My tb was a little difficult at times and I wanted her to be somewhere where she would get used all the time. I also have an appy mix, so has an amazing personality. Fun and stubborn. I do get to work with tb's all the time though since I ride OTTB's and racehorses.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Quarter Horse. Just because i show the circut. I have an Arab, Qh, Paint, and 2 crossbreds =o


----------



## Gypsy29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am in love with quarter horses  They are such versatile horses and have awesome personalities! We have seven of them at our house along with two grades (one we think is a breeding stock paint and the other is arab thourghbred and who knows what else).


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

QH! Because they are the best that's why! 

I own 5 QH's!


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

TBs! They are so gorgeous and versatile. Also i adore welsh ponies


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine's a toss up between QHs and Arabs. I've owned/been exposed to QHs all my life, so it's hard to get past the bias towards them. I'd always been told that "Arabs are crazy" so I'd avoided them until one was given to me, and while I agree that he was much more spirited than any QH I had worked with, he definitely wasn't crazy. ;-)

I love the look of a QH, but also think Arabs are beautiful. I also love how Arabs seem to let you know that they love you to pieces. When I'm away from my horses for extended periods of time, my QH is mad at me and lets me know it. My Arab is like, "I LOVE you I missed you where WERE you when can we go out and plaaaay?" While the QH is more like, "I could care less that you're here" and then when I walk away he's like, "where are you going, you aren't leaving, are you?" LOL :lol:


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

twodozenroses said:


> TBs! They are so gorgeous and versatile. Also i adore welsh ponies



hehe the horse im leasing is a tb x welsh  hes in my picture thingy <--


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

How could I forget Welsh Ponies? My first horse was a Welsh. He was a sweetheart and a little spitfire. ;-)


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Nickelodeon79- your post made me giggle!! You are so right about the whole QH/ Arab thing! I don't have Arabs but I have a QH, Paso, and a Fox trotter. All of which have such different horsonalities it is UNREAL!!! The Fox Trotter thinks if you are gone for ANY length of time you have just deserted him forever and needs to sniff you, lick you, or anything else to try to figure out where in the world you were that was more important than HIM!

The Paso, is like, "OK, so where the H*** were you for so long?"

The QH could care a less where we were as long as we give him food when we get back. (A little different situation...he was a rescue!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My new little mare is a QH/Morgan cross. She's gorgeous...  But I've grown up with Warmbloods..


----------



## CowgirlUp926 (Mar 3, 2008)

The quarter horse for sure. They are so sturdy and absalutly great for my short hight, scince most of them are in the 15 hand range. They have a wonderful personality too.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

Estonian Native Horse -The best 
they are small enough and big enough at the same time. They have all good things that native breeds does. They are intelligent and nice to ride and.. just the best


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

Ride4Life said:


> twodozenroses said:
> 
> 
> > TBs! They are so gorgeous and versatile. Also i adore welsh ponies
> ...


Neat!!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine is Morgan, I've always wanted a Morgan because of their versatility and stamina. They try hard to please, are smart and intelligent and one of the most loyal breeds. So my horse, is Morgan. I've always rode Morgans, and I don't think I'll ever stop even if I get into some other breeds.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Qh's

But i have an Arab, QH, Paint, and 2 crossbreds.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Supermane said:


> Just occurred to me that I didn't explain why I liked Hanoverians. Well, I pretty much like all warmbloods, but Hanoverians are just so pretty.
> 
> I unfortunately have two tbs, not that I don't love my babies. I've just never really liked the breed. I think my horses are fabulous, but I wasn't looking for tb when I got them.


i WAS never fond of tbs either until i owned a couple. ive only ever had two but Doc my old tb was THE BEST!!! and now i have possum (for a while ) and she is absolutely fantastic too. although she has her mare days (what mare doesnt) she is basically as perfect a horse as you can get. 

although they can be a handful they are up there with the loyal, loving, hard working, extremely talented horses and i challenge anyone to find a more worthy horse of all round athleticism (apart from a wb when it comes to dressage).

tbs are often badly labelled because of their racing reputation but racing aside, tbs have it all when retrained


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine is QH, I also like TB's though!!  Fresians are also gorgeous...so are drafts, LOL soo many! 
But QH & TB's are my top favs.  

I have a QH.  Sometimes people call her a TB, because she can get very fast, LOL!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunny (the little gelding I'm currently riding) is some sort of paint/Quarter pony, yet he's 13hh. 
I don't really have a favorite breed - I think it really depends on the horse itself. I've lately been riding an older (20ish) Appendix gelding, and he's just a dream to ride.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Arabians.. especially egyptian arabians. 

They are my dream horse, i mean, whats not to love..ahh, perfection..lol.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

o i no! they are so ellegent but sometimes their necks look a lil wierd but ya i stil love em!


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

I own a QH, and their my favorite breed.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I love all horses but my choices would be qh,wb,morgans,fresians

right now i ahve a pure morgan mare 4 yrs old


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I have to say Appaloosa are by far my favorite. Not as versatle as the QH but they definitely have their own personality! They are alot smarter than they lead you on to be.


----------



## DappledSilver (Sep 24, 2007)

Andalusians - just because they're pretty and seem to dance and skip around
And Arabians, especially Egyptians - because I love they're gaits, and are extremely social


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Have to say the QH , although I adopted a Mustang filly that was just awsome!


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

I own a Hanoverian and a Thoroughbred, which would also consist of my 2 favorite breeds as well.


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

QH's. I own one and love em.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm fond of most draft breeds and ponies. I really like the Clydesdale and the Fjord. I'm also a Tb fan... Qh are nice too...hmm... if it's classified as a horse,mule,donkey, pony, or even a zebra, I wouldn't mind owning it! 

I own a clydesdale.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

go welshies! i couldnt really choose......but......i love clydeys, welshiesand arabs at the moment oh and friesians and.....well you get the idea lol!

















clydey <3

















welsh b <3

















welsh a <3


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ahha the welsh looks like he isnt 2 fond of cameras!


----------



## Leggs Lady (Mar 9, 2008)

i love paints & quarter horses....although i can't just pick one...i have a bossy saddlebred whom i love to death


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

QH, I had one and we were BEST buds. He was just the best. Like riding in an easy chair.

My Shady:









Looks, endurance, and size wise I have to say the Akhal-Teke is my fave.

http://www.oragedebelmont.fr/images/akhal-teke1.jpg


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

moonflame994 said:


> My favorite breed would have to be a tb they are high spirited fast and furious (obviously im a speed freak) :twisted: I LOVE them My horse I have right now is a off the track tb who I show in jumping.


your horse in your profile looks a little like my mare that passed away.


----------



## ka7elyn (Apr 2, 2008)

My favorite would have to be the Thoroughbred cross Clydesdale they are amazing they have the speed, jumping ability and willing attitude of a thoroughbred but the amazing looks of a Clydie all in one. You can get a horse thats more clydie pic 1








and one thats more TB pic 2









They are amazing right now i own a TB gelding called Sparky 
a Standardbred Mare called Milly 
and a SB X TB gelding called Remi 
and i love them all to bits.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

My favorite horse is, without a doubt, the Friesians. =D I currently own a Haflinger which is my second favorite.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to agree with Lucara, I LOVE FRIESIANS!! I have two posters in my room currently. I also like Haflingers, and, boy, just about any breed!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

gonna say QH...Its what I own & love











Dumas on Left ~ Twister on right


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't have a favorite breed, but I have a whole list of the breeds I like!
I ride a Reg. Tabino Paint gelding, he's a medium pony of 13hh, yet he's most likely a QHx.


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

My favorite horse breed must be Norwgian Fjordhorse. But I have a "nordlandshest/lyngshest" - northland horse/heather horse myself


----------

